# Droits d'acces, root, etc.



## SuperCed (12 Octobre 2001)

Comment se loguer en root sous la 10.1?
Sinon, dans le terminal en mode root, comment changer les droits d'acces? chmod? Comment ca marche?
Comment changer l'appartenance d'un utilisateur a un groupe?
Pour le moment, ils semblent tous etre dans le groupe staff. Je veux changer ca.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (12 Octobre 2001)

pour le compte root la solution est donnée ici

pour les permissions tu peux consulter là ou là au niveau command line interface

[12 octobre 2001 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------

